# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Lapin seul pendant 48h

## lilyrose

Bonjour

On va s'absenter de samedi début d'après-midi à lundi soir, on pensait donc laisser notre lapin seul, avec une bonne dose de nourriture.
On ne part pas longtemps donc à priori cela ne devrait pas poser de soucis, mais mon lapin est ultra vorace.
Il a tout le temps faim, dévore sa gamelle en un rien de temps, se jette sur tout ce qui traine (croquette du chat, miette de chips ...).
J'ai donc peur qu'en lui mettant une trop grosse quantité d'aliment, qu'il mange tout d'un coup et qu'il n'ait plus rien pour le lendemain.

Avez vous déjà laisser un lapin gourmand tout seul ? Comment cela s'est passé ?
Vous le laissez dans sa cage ? Le mien est dans un clapier à 2 étages, mais il est tout le temps sorti quand on est là, j'ai peu que cela fasse juste.
En même temps le RDC est totalement ouvert, je ne peux donc pas l'isolé dans une pièce.

Sinon j'ai lu un peu partout qu'il valait mieux éviter d'emmener son lapin en vacances à cause du transport. Certains ont déjà testé de prendre le lapin pour le WE ? On va à 300km, donc 600 aller-retour. 

Merci

----------


## Jalna

Ma lapine est VORACE, à tel point qu'elle te réveille à 6h du matin parce qu'elle a faim.

Elle dévore aussi son assiette en un temps record, je te conseille donc de lui donner sa ration normale de légumes samedi et de blinder plusieurs "conteneurs" de foin.

----------


## zark

moi qui suis angoissée de nature  ::  , je ne laisse jamais mon lapin seul plus d'une journée.
Si je dois partir quelques jours loin (même deux jours), quelqu'un que je connais vient le nourrir et donc voir si tout va bien deux fois par jour. Dans ce cas, il est enfermé dans la cuisine, cage ouverte.
Si je dois partir trois semaine-un mois, pas trop loin, je l'emmène avec moi.

Le mien aurait tendance à tout manger si je laisse plein de nourriture d'un coup...

Après, ça dépend du lapin, du maître, etc....

----------


## Jalna

Pareil, je ne l'ai jamais laissé seule, je m'imagine les pires scénario à chaque fois.
Donc mon gros maximum c'est du matin et soir et c'est bien suffisant.

----------


## Luiniel

un lapin sur un autre forum que je fréquente est décédé récemment car il avait manqué de nourriture par le passé et était très vorace, et lors d'une absence de son adoptante le lapin s'est empiffré au point d'avoir une attaque   ::  

Je pense que pour autant de temps, il faudrait que quelqu'un lui rende visite pour équilibrer les rations au moins une fois dans le week end.

Ca m'arrive de laisser mes lapins seuls du samedi matin au dimanche soir, mais quelqu'un passe au minimum une fois durant mon absence .

----------


## lilyrose

Merci
Je vais blinder de foin son râtelier (c'est d'ailleurs le seul aliment dont il ne raffole pas trop) et éventuellement voir avec un voisin.

----------


## pliskaline

il m'arrive de partir 3 jours et je donne ration de granulés + légumes en grosse quantité et une tonne de foin, et quand je reviens, il reste toujours à manger. 
En revanche, je mets deux ou trois biberons d'eau par enclos de 2 lapins

----------


## Jalna

Je pense que tu as de la chance pliskaline, mais ce n'est pas à conseiller à tous les lapins.
La mienne mangera des légumes/croquettes tant qu'il y en a ...

----------


## lilou 92

La ration de foin à volonté me semble bien. Mieux vaut qu'il ne mange pas assez que trop.
Et eau à volonté, ça se passera très bien   ::

----------


## vlg1728

quand on part pendant 2-3 jours, inutile de stresser pour la ration de croquettes / légumes =O

l'organisme du lapin est ADAPTE pour supporter un régime TRES PAUVRE sur de LONGUES PERIODES ! 

Blindez le (voire les) ratelier de foin : le minimum c'est 1 à 1.5 fois le volume du lapin en foin compacté par jour, ça vous donnera une idée de la ration mini à lui laisser pour vos X jours d'absence. 
Mettez à disposition plusieurs litres d'eau, en plusieurs endroits si le point d'eau risque de se bloquer (pour les biberons) ou de se renverser (pour les gamelles). Perso j'ai opté pour un distributeur d'eau de 4L que j'ai disposé à létage en dessous du ratelier, pour éviter que l'eau ne se salisse avec les projections de foin et de crottes. 

Et puis basta... On s'en fout mais alors, COMPLETEMENT de la ration de légumes ou de croquettes, le lapin estt parfaitement capable de survivre avec un régime strictement eau+foin pendant de nombreuses semaines sans conséquence sur sa santé. 

Il faut par contre être extrêmement prudent avec des lapins qui ne mangent que difficilement leur foin, je pense qu'il n'est pas judicieux de les laisser seul dans ce cas.

----------


## Jalna

Entièrement d'accord, mieux vaut qu'un lapin manque de légumes sur 2-3 jours qu'il en ait trop en une toute petite durée, soit 30 minutes/1 heure si le lapin est gourmand. 

La mienne je l'ai fais une fois, du samedi au lundi, mais ma voisine passer, cependant comme Mystie est très spéciale quand on lui donne à manger (elle tourne, tourne, tourne, pousse les pieds, tape de la patte, grogne) ma voisine avait peur, donc elle ne faisait que regarder voir si tout se passait bien. 
Donc j'avais rempli 3 énormes saladiers de foin, ainsi que son ratelier, et une partie de la cage et tout s'est très bien passé. 

J'avais mis 5 bols d'eau et un biberon également.

----------


## Jessi

Je laisse parfois les miens mais que du samedi après-midi au dimanche, soir je mets la dose normale de granulés et légumes, par contre j'augmente bien le foin et l'eau.
Seul soucis lorsque le foin n'est pas frais ils n'en veulent pas, donc en gros ils me laissent ce qu'ils n'ont pas voulu, mais bon tout se passe bien.

----------


## Luiniel

A partir de 2 jours complets  d'absence je trouve ça trop, un coup de chaud ou un ralentissement du transit est tellement vite arrivé, je m'en voudrais trop s'il leur arrivait quelque chose.
Faites attention aussi à bien connaître vos lapins, certains refusent de manger si leur humain n'est pas là, surtout s'ils n'ont pas de compagnon. Et un lapin qui ne mange pas pendant 24h c'est très dangereux :S

----------


## lilyrose

On est revenu lundi en fin d'après midi.
Je lui avait mis 2 gamelles de légumes/granulés (en gros pour 1 journée) à 2 endroits du clapier + une bonne dose de foin.
Finalement il n'a presque pas touché au foin (il a préférer mettre le bazar et faire ses besoins dedans), et à manger le reste.
Il n'a quasiment pas bu non plus.

----------


## surmulot

Personnellement, une journee maximum jamais la nuit comprise. Je prefere l'emmener avec moi car elle en a l'habitude depuis l'age de deux mois et n'en souffre pas meme a 8 ans demain ! Elle a sa cage la bas ou je vais et ses habitudes. 

Cependant, je te conseille de laisser un gros ballot de foin car le foin est l'aliment indispensable au lapin faute d'autres aliments. Les legumes ne se conservent pas dans une cage, l'ete et vont faner ou fermenter s'il fait chaud. Donne lui avant de partir ce qu'elle a l'habitude de manger et laisse lui plutot un ou deux bouts de legumes racines (fenouil, carottes etc) mais pas de verdure qui fanera et risque de fermenter.

L'eau a disposition ok et des aliments secs que tu as l'habitude donner, mais ne jamais laisser un lapin sans nourriture car risque d'arret du transit.

Tu n'as personne qui pourrait venir la voir pour la nourrir et verifier que tout va bien ?

----------


## pliskaline

quand on a un lapin, on peut gérer différemment c'est sur, moi je me vois mal emmener les 14 lapins quand je pars en week-end   ::   ::

----------

